# Mephiston question for any Blood Angels players



## Koarn (Mar 10, 2009)

So I used to run Mephiston (225 pts) but, was having trouble with no inv. save. Especially against ordance dump once he is out on table. So I switched to a Librarian in Terminator armor (145 pts). Having better success against the ordance dump.


I know I give the multiple psy powers each turn but the inv. Seems save makes up for it. So just wondering if any one has any opionons.

Thanks 

/discuss


----------



## sudojin (Mar 5, 2009)

I am no BA player but Mephiston does not seem to be used much in comparison to the other BA characters. The lack of inv save and point cost is the drawbacks to him. But he is a beast in cc. He has st and t 5 and a higher initiative than any other character and is great solo or in a group.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Those are just the draw backs of Mephie unfortunately. I ussually run my BA's with no psycher and just rely on the brute force of Lemartes and a big DC or the Dante/Corbs combo. The thing that sucks about a standard libarian is his LD 9 and one psychic power.


----------



## Orius (Mar 9, 2009)

well he has feel no pain so i guess that was suppose to make up for it, but it clearly doesnt....


----------



## Koarn (Mar 10, 2009)

Yea I used to run Lemartes all the time as well. Just wanted to try something different so went with Meph. He is brutal in CC but, no inv is the suxxors LOL. I have had better luck with termy lib. Even though ldrship 9 and 1 psyc power a turn.


( http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=2782)


Plus he was more fun to paint


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Uhm isnt he T5? That means that he can FnP battlecannon shots which clearly should make up for alot


----------



## Koarn (Mar 10, 2009)

Ahh yes that is a very good point! Last apocolypse game I played I got so used to taking off big swathes of models I overlooked that. Nine Lemun Russes is just ugly. uke: Still won though....barely LOL


----------



## sudojin (Mar 5, 2009)

For 230pts he is a monster, but i'm not sure he is worth the points in comparison to corbulo, lemartes, or even dante


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

And why would you be taking many invulnerable saves with Mephiston? You are hiding him in a big nasty assault squad, right?

*edits after reading a bit further* oh, battlecannons, and apocalypse... that could be a problem. yeah, nine battlecannons could be enough to have to put several wounds on him :grin:


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

He's almost completely immune to battlecannons as it happens. 2+ save and feel no pain mean he can just ignore it, until it starts shooting at him with a lascannon. Even that doesn't instant kill him.

Toughness 5 is a huge deal for mephiston. He is far harder to instant kill and harder to wound for guys with power weapons. He's better against most types of infantry than most other characters, because they will tend to need a 5 or 6 to wound, after which he has a 2+ and a 4+ save. The problem comes when Lysander steps up, but lots of people have the same problem.


----------



## Muzza69er (Feb 18, 2009)

hide mephiston in a landraider with 5terminators and you r laughing

also u can run mephiston behide a sqaud of tactical marines and get a 4+ cover save aslso he dissapears behind rhino's

the lack of invulnerable is made up by the fact that he can take 1attack of other special characters and is S , T 5 I6 so strikes 1st and can force weapon them to death if they fail 1 wound i run a spooty 1250 army list with both him and dante keep them nice and close to each other mephiston can hve like 6 or 7 attacks on the charge like damn! i played DA today mephiston got into combat with samiel(the dude on jetbike) and apsalutly raped him i go 1st did 4 wounds he failed 3 lolzors no attacks back for samiel


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah i remember him back in third ed good to see they didn't change much him & lemartes were my choices back then when i got back into 40k 4th ed shrike and his wing were my choice.

give him a veteran assault squad in LR or rhino followed closely by lemartes and death company and not much will stop you.

for the record lysander is a demon i swear lol my best performer is my venerable dread everygame it impresses me more and more warbosses nob squads tau armies (lol 3 hits from hammerheads all 1's for 3 turns still alive at end of game)


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

like any blood angels unit, use cover to your advantage works awesome to hide him behind a transport or something out of line of sight the most important thing is to not send him in range of the enemys guns on his own he must not be a linebreaker, its often best to put him out of sight behind a vindicator linebreaker squad


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

Someguy said:


> He's almost completely immune to battlecannons as it happens. 2+ save and feel no pain mean he can just ignore it, until it starts shooting at him with a lascannon. Even that doesn't instant kill him.
> 
> Toughness 5 is a huge deal for mephiston. He is far harder to instant kill and harder to wound for guys with power weapons. He's better against most types of infantry than most other characters, because they will tend to need a 5 or 6 to wound, after which he has a 2+ and a 4+ save. The problem comes when Lysander steps up, but lots of people have the same problem.


actually, with the new codex: space marines, lysander doesnt seem to be that big a threat to mephiston. (or tigurius for that matter)

just my opinion.

great point on the 2+ Sv and 5T


----------

